# i love paper table matts! hahaha



## rein (Nov 4, 2008)

so we were at this karaoke bar and they had white paper table matts ahehehe, i was bored. .


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this your drawing? Cool...


----------



## rein (Nov 12, 2008)

yea, thanks


----------

